# my reef



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

At the moment I have a 18 inch cube with a HOB fuge, 250 watt outer orbit, 600gph closed loop and a tunze 6025.










I will be downsing in the near future to hopefully a 16 gallon bow front lit by par38's.

thanks for looking,
Eric


----------

